# Instructions Needed



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

My son purchased several armor kits this weekend at a IPMS regional. These kits where from an estate sale and did not have any instructions. I was hoping someone here may have a copy which could be scanned and e-mailed to us.

The kits are: Tamiya Tiger 1 1/35 #35216, Tamiya M8 Greyhound 1/35 #35228, Tamiya Sd.kfz222 Leichter Panzerspawagen # 35051 and Academy M113A1 APC-Vietnam 1/35 #1389

We would greatly appreicate any help getting these instructions. He can figure alot of it out , but it certainly would be better having the sheets for these.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You should be able to download all of them from here.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10000293

I linked to the Tamiya M8 already...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thank you very much! I got all of them but the M113- I used those in the Guard, if we cannot find those I may be able to help him figure that one out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In a pinch download the ones for the Tamiya M113 ACAV. The Academy kit is a close knock off copy


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

ha!!! that's cool someone is doing a greyhound...my 16 year old ww2 aficionado rejected them as a real weapon until i told him of the story(i found on wiki) about the greyhound that brewed up a tiger1 in the battle of the bulge...seems the superior speed of the dog allowed it to get behind the tiger to pump a few 37mm rounds into the engine compartment...oops, the achilles heel of the tiger(and other armor)

very cool guys!!!
cheers,
carl


----------

